

Scientists decode breast cancer DNA - codedivine
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/10/08/2709016.htm

======
prat
There have been a number of targeted sequencing experiments of breast cancer
cells before: using next gen sequencing platforms and microarrays. Comlpete
sequencing is by no means a breakthrough. A complete sequencing (3bn letters)
has not been tried for a reason - and that reason is that the increase in
information content from complete sequencing is minimal - almost zero. infact
it will be wasteful exercise to look at the whole genome when you expect to
find problem in a handful of genes. Moreover the full sequence of a tumor cell
varies from patient to patient and also between cell to cell in the same
patient (unlike in healthy cells/patients). that's why no one does full genome
sequencing of tumor cells - just targeted sequencing of selected genes.

